# May have to re-think aversion to tattoos!



## Vanessa (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/...-tattoos-could-be-the-next-bg-level-detector/


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

How fascinating! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW very interesting 


ty vanessa


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 8, 2009)

fantastic, i would definitely get one of those
great new link for me too, thanks


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2009)

It is worth thinking about but as it said it is about two years away at least


----------



## kojack (Mar 8, 2009)

Donald said:


> It is worth thinking about but as it said it is about two years away at least



Sadly so. 

I must be a pessimist; do some arithmetic when joining something to check whether to do an annual one or a life subscription.

If used, would have to give much thought to design and site


----------



## Einstein (Mar 8, 2009)

So is this a case of across your forehead you have 'I'm having a hypo stop me and help!' or do you hide the tattoo somewhere?

Perhaps Diabetes UK will need to change their logo to one of three or more colours, so we could use that as a common template 

Not really sure this is for me, but a great idea for many.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 8, 2009)

Just imagine how "outraged nurse" would look if we hid our tattoos somewhere interesting!

Still we have some time to make any decisions - and that's assuming it works


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

I have always felt special in this day and age because I don't have a tattoo - now for the first time I want one! this would be amazing! Especially if we could have our own design  !!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing lets get designing! Bring on 2011!!


----------

